# 240sx ALARM HELP!



## VicSkylines (Sep 10, 2007)

who:1990 240sx
What:viper 1000 alarm
why: car won't start unless kick started please i need this car for tomorrow anyone have a wiring diagram? or any idea how to fix it? please email me [email protected] help!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

whats the alarm have to do with it?


----------



## VicSkylines (Sep 10, 2007)

have you never installed an alarm properly? it's wired to the ignition and/or starter and the system crashed


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

no, i've never installed an alarm period. i don't know how, and i'd rather pay someone to do it properly than be in the situation you are now in. you better start testing thing and see if they're getting voltage.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Simple solution! Remove the alarm system wiring.

If the car still won't start, then the wiring really got FUBAR'd.


----------

